# New cockatiel owner. My vet wants me to give her antibiotics. Help?!



## Donna25 (Apr 2, 2012)

I live in an area where there no tiel breeders, so I had to get my bird from a pet store. I've had her for about three days now and today, I took her to the vet just to make sure she had a clean bill of health. She was making weird sneezy noises earlier that day and has been (understandably) skittish due to the new environment. 

The vet said that while she isn't showing any symptoms, she should go on a 5 day course of antibiotics to flush out any diseases she might have gotten while she was in the pet store. She also said that she's rather skinny and then pointed out something that made me furious.... the pet store clipped through her blood wings! No wonder she's so stressed out and skittish. 

My mother wants me to return her, but I don't want her to go back to that place and I don't want to give up on her. I'm not 100% sure about the antibiotics though... I have to administer them myself and it's a bit scary. What if it's too strong for her? Should I do it?

She has been eating and drinking regularly,I made sure of it. I have her downstairs in the living room, but off to the side, by a floor to ceiling window. She's in the shade but gets plenty of sunlight. She seems okay as she is preening herself as I type, I don't know if antibiotics are necessary..

I appreciate any help you guys can give me, and would like to also know how I can make her more comfortable in her surroundings. She seems okay when she's on her own but gets really skittish whenever anyone is near her. I've been keeping a distance and talking to her softly. What else can I do?


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

To make her more comfortable you can put millet around in her cage.I hope she gets better soon


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

If your vet gave you antibiotics to give her, they will not be too strong for her. He would have prescribed the correct dosage and amount for her... But other than that- I will let someone else answer your question. 

And good for you for not giving up on her!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

What is the medication and dosage? I know people's opinions will vary on this, and generally speaking, it's best not to medicate without specific tests that indicate infection. But...if she is underweight and had symptoms of a respiratory infection, I would probably go ahead and give a broad-spectrum antibiotic at the vet's recommendation. How does your vet want you to give the meds? We can help with that, too.


----------



## Donna25 (Apr 2, 2012)

One drop every day for five days. The vet gave her a drop today. I have to give it to her with a syringe, squirt a bit in her beak. What really worries me is accidentally squirting in too much of it!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

What antibiotic is it? Also, you weren't given a dosage more specific than one drop? Usually the dosage is in cc's, something like .05cc twice a day. Was this an avian vet that you saw? It sounds like this is a very low dosage of medication, so I'd be a little concerned about it not being enough to clear an infection. However, since the vet already started the course of antibiotics, it probably should be finished. It's generally not a good idea to start antibiotics and not complete them.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

It was really scary for me when I had to give one of my birds medicine. And I'll be honest, it was not fun! Just hold her head firmly but gently on her cheeks and tilt her head and drop the medicine on the left side of her beak and let it drip in. Enigma731 can tell you more about this method, she helped me a lot with giving my bird meds the easiest way possible.

Of course this is if you decide to give the meds, I have no opinion on that. Good luck!


----------



## Donna25 (Apr 2, 2012)

No idea what antibitoic it is. All she said was "One drop, once a day, for five days". I live in a tiny island in the Middle East, so avian vets aren't around much (unless it's for falcons!) They told me that the resident avian vet was out of town, but a very well experienced all-around vet would see my cockatiel. She seemed to know what she was talking about. Besides the vague prescription that is. Should I practice with water first, or something? I'm really antsy about accidentally giving her too much.


----------



## Donna25 (Apr 2, 2012)

The vet told me I should get the bird to bite the syringe and then get a drop in. I don't think Odo (that's my cockatiel's name) will let me hold her beak...


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Please call the vet back and find out what medication it is, and what dosage you are actually giving. Since this wasn't an avian vet, you need to make sure the medication is something your bird will be able to tolerate. 

As far as giving the med, you don't need to hold her beak. You need to wrap her up in a towel, and hold her head with two fingers just below the jaw. It's better to drop the medication on the side of the beak than to try to stick the syringe in her mouth. The minute you try to stick it in her mouth, she'll start fighting it with her tongue, and that makes everything harder. If you just drip it in the corner of her beak, she'll instinctively open her mouth and swallow it. Make sure you drip it in the left side so that she does not aspirate the meds.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If the vets office is close by you might consider going there and asking for a copy of her medical record for the visit. It should list a summary of the visit, and the actual name of the medication and dosage. You might also consider asking them to show you step by step how to properly measure and give the dosage.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

See this thread for detailed discussion of oral medication administration, and a helpful video: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28213&highlight=oral+medication&page=2


----------



## Donna25 (Apr 2, 2012)

It's 10 pm here and the vet is closed, but I'll give her a call tomorrow morning and ask her. I saw the vet give her the drop and she had Odo wrapped up in a towel but all she did was put the syringe next to her mouth, Odo instinctively bit on it, and in a flash she just let a bit drop. 

She's a very flighty bird, and she bites quite a bit. I'm worried about not being able to get her to stay still long enough to hold her head long enough to give her the medication. I'm a total wuss about these things!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

She will be still if you restrain her properly. You have to be calm and assertive -- if you're anxious about it, she will become more anxious. Take a look at the thread I linked. It will help you.


----------



## Donna25 (Apr 2, 2012)

I poured through that thread and watched the video a couple of times over, I feel a bit more confident about it. I'll call my vet tomorrow and let you know how it goes!


----------

